# 2000 ford f250 7.3 powerstroke skipping?



## chad smith (Sep 24, 2012)

Well a few days ago while driving down the road my powerstroke started skipping kinda like when a spark plug fouls but I know that can't be the case since I have glow plugs!
  I was crusing around  55-60 mph and it now does it everytime I cruse at that speed!
What could it be, I'm baffled?

Could it be injector problem or glow plug going out? Can a performance chip smooth it out? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 02660 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like you have an injector out thats what mine did at that speed when mine went out.


----------



## M80 (Sep 24, 2012)

Get your hands on a temp. gun and shoot the exhaust manifold's.  One should be alot cooler than the other's and that will be the cylinder that is not firing.  Or you can get someone to run a cylinder balance test with a scanner and it should show which cylinder is not firing. It's not going to be a injector.  I have seen the wiring harness that goes through the valve cover cause one to skip.  Try unplugging it and replugging it and see if it helps.  It's worth a shot.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 26, 2012)

either or gasket or injector.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine was doing the same thing it was the ITP sencer


----------



## JpEater (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd bet my paycheck that its not injectors and instead is the ICP sensor. I'd start with an ICP sensor. You can DYI if your slightly mechanically inclined.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 30, 2012)

You can get a good mechanic to run a buzz test on your injectors, it'll tell you for sure whether or not it's injectors.  May also need a cylinder contribution test.

I think you can unplug your ICP and ride down the road.  The computer will use the default settings.  If it fixes your problem them you know what you need to do


----------



## 7 point (Oct 1, 2012)

Icp thats what mine was I was wrong when I called it ITP you can unplug the ICP and drive the truck and see if it still misses on mine the ICP was on the fuel rail next to  the filter bowl.


----------



## MudLuvr (Dec 21, 2012)

Most likely an injector you may be able to take it to a part store or a shop and they can scan it with a computer our family shop can find and fix any problem need anything let me know. But it's most likely the injector is it above 200000 miles?


----------

